# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Les Clochards Poilus cherchent un terrain agricole en sud Gironde - À DIFFUSER  SVP

## phacélie

Suite à la fermeture du refuge précédent pour cause de fin de bail :




> LES CLOCHARDS POILUS en détresse,sont Sans Niche Fixe !!
> Alors à tous les amis ...les amis des amis..et les voisins ... les cousins .. les terriens ..
> TOUT LE MONDE PEUT NOUS AIDER EN FAISANT TOURNER !!!
> Nous jetons une bouteille à l'entre 2 mers !!!
> NOUS SOMMES A LA RECHERCHE DE NOTRE FUTUR TERRAIN POUR CONTINUER DE MENER A BIEN NOTRE MISSION :
> -Gerer les errances dans vos communes.
> -Accueillir les abandons, les maltraitances et ceux qui se perdent..
> -Les aider à retrouver leur famille ...la santé et pour certains leur dignité.
> -Leur permettre de se reconstruire afin de repartir de bonne patte vers une vie meilleure et bien méritée. 
> ...





https://fr-fr.facebook.com/groups/99...7549498636317/

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère du fond du coeur que vous allez trouver ce que vous recherchez

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour eux, Gadynette  :: 

Le terrain n'est pas encore trouvé, partagez, diffusez s'il vous plaît !

----------


## GADYNETTE

encore moi, du fond du coeur, j'espère que vous trouverez ce "fameux" terrain !!!!!

----------


## phacélie

La recherche est toujours d'actualité  :: 

Nouveau lien de la publication  https://fr-fr.facebook.com/groups/99...7727521961317/ , à partager s'il vous plaît !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour eux aurore  ::

----------


## phacélie

Up ! 

Nouveau lien de la publication pour les partages, les diffusions que vous voudrez bien faire pour eux :

https://fr-fr.facebook.com/groups/99...7792441741317/

----------


## phacélie

> vous allez dire peut être que l'on vous tanne avec notre recherche de terrain, mais voilà des mois que, tous les jours, nous farfouillons, et..pas grand chose. C'est une recherche épuisante. Nous avons vu presque tous les maires du secteur, nous allons désormais voir les agriculteurs, propriétaires de châteaux, etc... Mais il faut absolument que tout le monde cherche, sinon, nous n'y arriverons pas, toutes les pistes sont bonnes à prendre...Aidez nous, car parfois, nous avons envie de baisser les bras, or, il y a un réel besoin de refuge, et tant de personnes prêtes à s'investir !!! et tant de chiens abandonnés...






https://fr-fr.facebook.com/groups/99...7815502901317/

----------


## phacélie

Nouveau groupe créé pour nouvelle association :




> *L'ESCALE DES POILUS*
> 
> La nouvelle association est créée.
> 
> 
> Nous recherchons depuis plusieurs mois vous le savez, un terrain dans le secteur sud gironde. C'est une recherche longue et très fastidieuse. Continuez à être à l'affût de tout hectare agricole disponible, c'est le bouche à oreilles qui fonctionne le mieux ! N'hésitez vraiment pas à nous aider pour ceci. Parlez en le plus possible svp !
> 
> 
> En attendant de trouver le site de nos rêves, nous souhaitons venir en aide aux animaux abandonnés et (ou) maltraités... par d'autres moyens.
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/groups/lesc...1488838135724/

----------


## camille1888

*Terrain         Pineuilh (33220)*       32 000 €                ou 121 € /moisVotre Agence MCA Montpon vous propose: Ce terrain de 1 000 m², plat et  en première ligne, vous permettra de matérialiser votre plan de maison  individuelle dans un paysage bucolique avec vue sur les côteaux. A 4 kms  de Sainte Foy, et 10 mn de Leclerc. Il reste à prévoir l'assainissement  individuel, le tout à l'égout est à proximité. A Port-Sainte-Foy,  faites que votre projet devienne réalité. Nous avons sélectionné ce  terrain via nos partenaires fonciers, dans le cadre d'un projet avec MCA  Contactez dès à présent Mickaël DEHAUT.      
* 


** 
                         Surface terrain
                         1 000 m²



** 
                         Terrain constructible
                         Oui



** 
                         Terrain viabilisé
                         N.C.


* *À propos de ce terrain à Pineuilh*                    Eligible PTZ                   zone B2                                    Votre Agence MCA Montpon vous propose: Ce terrain de 1 000 m²,  plat et en première ligne, vous permettra de matérialiser votre plan de  maison individuelle dans un paysage bucolique avec vue sur les côteaux. A  4 kms de Sainte Foy, et 10 mn de Leclerc. Il reste à prévoir  l'assainissement individuel, le tout à l'égout est à proximité. A  Port-Sainte-Foy, faites que votre projet devienne réalité. Nous avons  sélectionné ce terrain via nos partenaires fonciers, dans le cadre d'un  projet avec MCA Contactez dès à présent Mickaël DEHAUT.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## phacélie

Merci, mais il vaut mieux proposer sur fb, moi, je ne fais que diffuser et je n'ai pas de compte fb, en plus je ne peux plus y suivre ce qu'il s'y dit ( mon navigateur est trop ancien, il n'est plus supporté par fb ) donc si quelqu'un veut bien prendre la suite ici... Merci pour eux !

----------

